# brown algae? diatoms?



## guppygirly (Feb 28, 2004)

I am brand spankin new at his plant thing so bear with me. I have a brown looking algae on the walls of my 2 ten gallons and on a piece of slate in my 29 gallon. All three are realitively new (a little over thre months old), well stocked and no CO2 yet. Also I have some light ing on order. As I said I just started out. So if y'all could tell me what to do about this...thanks in advance


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Yep, looks like diatoms. Is that eco-complete as the gravel?

Anyways, just add a trio of otos. These small catfish will eat all of it within a week.

Carlos


----------



## guppygirly (Feb 28, 2004)

I have a trio on one of my 10's but they don't seem to like it....


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

I have the same problem in both my tanks. 3 ottos in the 10 and 4 in the 20. They seem to ignore it. Silly ottos. I just keep sucking it up during water changes and hopefully with good plant growth and removing it physically it will lose the battle.


----------

